# im going crazy not shifting right?



## angrypappasmurf (Aug 6, 2006)

hi i drive a 93 240 auto . and its rpms are getting real high right b4 it shifts. alomost redlines and its auto. any one have an idea whats going on here? changed trans filter and checked ecm and got the all great 55 and its driving me crazy bc i dont think its the trans


----------



## angrypappasmurf (Aug 6, 2006)

o yea and anyone know what the aaif is bc some one told me to check it and wont tell me why

some one else told me to check the cam timing


----------



## silhead1995 (Jul 20, 2006)

Check all your vacuum lines and make sure there are no leaks. I had a old ford that kept blowing a vacuum line off the transmission and it would shift like that.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the TPS harness connector for a secure connection and the pins for oxidation. When the TPS is disconnected from the ECU, the shift symptoms will be like you're experiencing.


----------



## angrypappasmurf (Aug 6, 2006)

may sound stupid 
what or where is the tps harness


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The TPS is the Throttle Position Sensor that's mounted on the side of the throttle valve assembly. The harness connector is located on the passenger's side of the motor just above the throttle assembly.


----------



## 1hotsilvia (Jun 11, 2006)

Does your od light come on when you first start the car? If so follow the instructions I gave neukin about 20 threads back or so. (Entitled car won't shift out of 1st) This will you give your the process for pulling codes from your tcm (your transmission's own computer). (the od light will come on in your car even if transmission is in od if their are codes stored) Start there.


----------



## angrypappasmurf (Aug 6, 2006)

great 
but my od light blew and im trying to get a new one i dident even know that you could read codes off the trans


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ever thought of changing the trans oil and filter?


----------



## angrypappasmurf (Aug 6, 2006)

yep that was the firts step


----------



## 90JDM240sx (May 8, 2006)

before u changed your atf was it dark, any dirt in it, and did it smell burnt? because you might have worn clutchs or your valve body might be clogged.


----------



## 1hotsilvia (Jun 11, 2006)

It would probably be easier to change your od bulb than it would be to continue guessing what the problem might be, when the code you could pull using the light would probably point you in the right direction. I would go ahead and change that bulb if I were you.


----------



## angrypappasmurf (Aug 6, 2006)

yes i did but now my step dad still thinks its not shifting right so does any one know what the shifting range is on an auto trans


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

angrypappasmurf said:


> yes i did but now my step dad still thinks its not shifting right so does any one know what the shifting range is on an auto trans


The shift range varies according to the rate of acceleration but does not reach the red line even when at WOT.


----------



## angrypappasmurf (Aug 6, 2006)

so when i get on it its norm to get around 5000


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, when you're running through the gears at WOT, the tranny will shift around 5,000 + RPM. Normal operation, not to worry.


----------



## angrypappasmurf (Aug 6, 2006)

great thanx guys your all great helps love this forum


----------



## 1hotsilvia (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm sorry but yes you did what? And the shift range should be about the same as other automatics you have driven, although the shifts are firmer than most other cars. You must remember that this transmission is electronically controlled. If you have codes you have an elcetronic problem, if you don't then your problems are mechanical. Have you tried to pull your codes yet?


----------

